# Has Anyone Seen This? Thought's?



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

This is a little concerning. I would like to know the forum's thought's on this. Given some Black Hawk activities around here, makes one wonder.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have pretty much known this .


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> We have pretty much known this .


Right. But this seems pretty specific, dates, events, no leave, purchases, UN Troops training on our equipment, on our soil, learning to speak English etc.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Gotta a link for iphone?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> Right. But this seems pretty specific, dates, events, no leave, purchases, UN Troops training on our equipment, on our soil, learning to speak English etc.


Don't get me wrong good post am I posting it is important.
They can not even hide what they are up to with DHS any more.
They are putting local COP and Sheriffs on their payroll


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Don't get me wrong good post am I posting it is important.
> They can not even hide what they are up to with DHS any more.
> They are putting local COP and Sheriffs on their payroll


...with every grant they accept.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

He is missing a big point, the DHS is made up of US citizens who too the same oath as every other Law Enforcement Officer and Military Soldier. If this is actually going on, they left me out of the plan and I'm a kind of a big deal in the DHS.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

The video talks about our government ordering ammo and magazines for AK47, but a second later they say it's to support AK74 rifles... Totally different calibers. No WORKY.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Boo, nothing new here. If you are afraid go hide. Arming is one thing getting citizens to act against citizens is another.

So that only leaves an invited invasion against our own people. Do you actually think our own military will stand for that?

But, in big cod.. defense, living in the liberal Mecca of the left coast your paranoia is understandable.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I watched your video, and to be honest, I really don't know what to think about it. YouTube Alex Jones, or Jessie Ventura and you see hours of videos of pretty much the same. Are they reading the tea leaves wrong? or are they seeing what's coming? I don't know.
I do believe the government both local and national have taking our rights away piece by piece to where if we hear/read about some police busting in the wrong door and man-handing some people without a warrant we have become too galvanized as not to be concerned, or at least not as concerned as we probably should be.
I do believe in the general good of our Armed forces and most of our law enforcement, and if it ever got to a major fight against the citizens of the U.S.. I believe most would consider which side they should be on. As for the people running our country, I have little faith, and it wouldn't surprise me if they gave the the keys to the country to foreign military, that I would worry about, for they would probably have little or no concern bullying or shooting Americans.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> He is missing a big point, the DHS is made up of US citizens who too the same oath as every other Law Enforcement Officer and Military Soldier. If this is actually going on, they left me out of the plan and I'm a kind of a big deal in the DHS.


Guess I am the odd guy out, but IMO, if you join the other side, you have to give up something - DHS or loyal US citizen, can't have it both ways! When the SHTF, just whom do you think the DHS, LEO's and many in the military are going to protect, side with, government or the citizens? They are all part of the government and the only way they survive is if the government comes out on top! How many government programs put the citizen before the government?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

ekim said:


> Guess I am the odd guy out, but IMO, if you join the other side, you have to give up something - DHS or loyal US citizen, can't have it both ways! When the SHTF, just whom do you think the DHS, LEO's and many in the military are going to protect, side with, government or the citizens? They are all part of the government and the only way they survive is if the government comes out on top! How many government programs put the citizen before the government?


The Government is nothing without the people. The military and the Law enforcement will side with the American people. Most of us can do just fine without the government, we have education, work experience, and most of us were working in the private sector. Hate to rain on your paranoia parade but were not mindless robots.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In all countries that were invaded in the past, the people did fine without the government - for a few weeks - then the new government began the restrictions and confiscations. After the people were defenseless they were eliminated if they spoke against or did not actively participate in the new regime. The police always enforce the law - it doesn't matter who is making the law.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> Boo, nothing new here. If you are afraid go hide. Arming is one thing getting citizens to act against citizens is another.
> 
> So that only leaves an invited invasion against our own people. Do you actually think our own military will stand for that?
> 
> But, in big cod.. defense, living in the liberal Mecca of the left coast your paranoia is understandable.


I wouldn't call it paranoia as much as I would consider it concerning, due to the inflammatory nature of the video with specific facts/events/video footage laid out for all to see. As Meangreen has stated, he hasn't heard anything on it at at the DHS level, I haven't heard about it at my local level (not that I necessarily would) but I do have concerns about the helicopter operations being conducted over populated areas, as well as things such as purchasing rifles for foreign military. My primary question (and concern) would be; What are they training for?

My secondary question would be; Why are they doing it in populated urban areas? It more or less goes against my grain. And I do not believe that this video is the be all, end all of some conspiracy. But I do find some of the information troubling. That's why I wanted thoughts on it, like actual "I gave this some thought and here's what I see", not wise ass comments PT. Hiding when I'm afraid goes against my nature...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> The Government is nothing without the people. The military and the Law enforcement will side with the American people. Most of us can do just fine without the government, we have education, work experience, and most of us were working in the private sector. Hate to rain on your paranoia parade but were not mindless robots.


I will agree to a point, the problem being how long and how far does the country have to fall (if you believe the country is falling) before those that are the strong arm of the government see that things are not quite what they thought or wanted. There are so many now that depend on the government for their very existence that the government is, IMO, over empowered because they know they have so many under their thumb that will fight their fellow citizens for their right to free stuff. As far as you personally, have you thought that maybe the government knows what you do and "say" on the internet and that you are no longer totally in the loop, as they say, just a thought? And no, you are not raining on my parade, we are expressing opinions/thoughts as seen by both sides. A lot of what you post on this forum is probably not what DHS would put out for public viewing, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

ekim said:


> I will agree to a point, the problem being how long and how far does the country have to fall (if you believe the country is falling) before those that are the strong arm of the government see that things are not quite what they thought or wanted. There are so many now that depend on the government for their very existence that the government is, IMO, over empowered because they know they have so many under their thumb that will fight their fellow citizens for their right to free stuff. As far as you personally, have you thought that maybe the government knows what you do and "say" on the internet and that you are no longer totally in the loop, as they say, just a thought? And no, you are not raining on my parade, we are expressing opinions/thoughts as seen by both sides. A lot of what you post on this forum is probably not what DHS would put out for public viewing, but I could be wrong.


My opinions are the same as 90% of DHS. There are a few liberals but for the most part the DHS is made up of patriots who served in the military and carried their career into federal law enforcement. The politicians say what they think should happen and the people, media respond. It doesn't make changes to the way we do business. Neapolititano didn't enact anything that affected our day to day operations other than massive budget cuts. An illegal order will fall on deaf ears as well as an illegal law. The worst thing that happens to us is a Democratic president because all the funding goes elsewhere like social programs. Obama appoints his liberal idiots and they try and make change and it grid locks.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

No I haven't seen it, my browser doesn't support the link...just a big ol' blank square...hehehe


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> My opinions are the same as 90% of DHS. There are a few liberals but for the most part the DHS is made up of patriots who served in the military and carried their career into federal law enforcement. The politicians say what they think should happen and the people, media respond. It doesn't make changes to the way we do business. Neapolititano didn't enact anything that affected our day to day operations other than massive budget cuts. An illegal order will fall on deaf ears as well as an illegal law. The worst thing that happens to us is a Democratic president because all the funding goes elsewhere like social programs. Obama appoints his liberal idiots and they try and make change and it grid locks.


Excellent points Meangreen...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> My opinions are the same as 90% of DHS. There are a few liberals but for the most part the DHS is made up of patriots who served in the military and carried their career into federal law enforcement. The politicians say what they think should happen and the people, media respond. It doesn't make changes to the way we do business. Neapolititano didn't enact anything that affected our day to day operations other than massive budget cuts. An illegal order will fall on deaf ears as well as an illegal law. The worst thing that happens to us is a Democratic president because all the funding goes elsewhere like social programs. Obama appoints his liberal idiots and they try and make change and it grid locks.


I guess we will have to agree to dis agree on most government programs and how they are run and IMO, even how constitutional they are. The Patriot Act and DHS being two major concerns for me and then you can throw in the UN which is another waste of tax payer money.

We do agree about nobama.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

This government has seen nothing until it kills part of my family. They have trained me. They have trained mine. I have insiders and I know how to make grown men cry.

However I believe all this fear of DHS is a bunch of movie fiction.

There has always been conspiracy nuts. Some use their former military service to gain a following.

Consider this:
Every citizen has an obligation to serve our country through military service.
No one should be forced to serve our country through military service.

It has started to bother me that just because someone has a brother-in-law in the service, they deserve some sort of respect transfer.

You either did the right thing and served or you did not.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> This government has seen nothing until it kills part of my family. They have trained me. They have trained mine. I have insiders and I know how to make grown men cry.
> 
> However I believe all this fear of DHS is a bunch of movie fiction.
> 
> ...


I admit, I never served in the military, tried but they said bad vision, but I did serve as a volunteer fireman for 8-1/2 years. IMO, for some people not serving is the right thing! I'm a conspiracy nut, but then some seem to have their heads buried in the sand, so I guess we're even on that point. But as usual this has gotten off topic, and yes I'm guilty too, but I have no idea what someone serving in the military or not has a dam thing to do with this topic. This is suppose to be about a government agency that many feel is out of control and is getting worse.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> The Government is nothing without the people. The military and the Law enforcement will side with the American people. Most of us can do just fine without the government, we have education, work experience, and most of us were working in the private sector. Hate to rain on your paranoia parade but were not mindless robots.


I know this is a little off topic, but I always get tickled when I am watching a movie and they show some American military personal mindlessly gunning down helpless screaming American citizens, just because they were ordered to. I guess Hollywood, and perhaps some people feel you lose your knowledge of right and wrong once you put that uniform on?


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Some people discount the patriotism and morality of our troops. I do not. Even if you do first shame on you! Second ask your self what does history show us? When Hitler invaded Poland what did he do? He killed all the Polish military he could. Why? He saw them as a threat. Those he didn't get either resisted in Poland or escaped to England. The war turned against Germany and the Soviet Union occupied Poland. First they delayed their occupation to allow the Nazis to kill off as many of the resisting Polish military as possible. When they did occupy, what did they do? They rounded up all the Polish military they could executed them and tried to blame it on the Nazis. The Soviets also saw them as a threat. So our troops even if they didn't have the patriotism and morality I credit them with have the self interest to say "Homey don't play that!"


----------

